# What shears to buy?



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

I posted this in another form and only got one reply. I was hoping the 4-H crowd could help.

I need/want to buy some shears and I don't know anything about them. I would use them to trim the breeder does, shave the wethers, shave the alpaca and llamas, and possibly shave the dog.

I have looked around and I don't know what I am looking for. I am confused, do the shears have different blade heights or do you use a plastic guard to get the proper length of hair or both?

Will one shear work for all these animals?

I would only trim/shave about 6-8 goats a year for the 4-H shows and the 3 llamas/alpaca once a year. Do I really need the $300-500 shears or will the cheap $100 knock offs on ebay work?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

For the alpacas and llamas you need this one: http://www.buya.com/Item/Details/AN...In2NCObv69KesQwrCL9GABU2aZmVziAfSdxoCU6zw_wcB. Has to be one with separate cutter and comb. Can be used on the goats too.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

I am not familiar with the part names. What is the cutter and comb?

How do you control the length of the hair with this?

I have heard the people say I should use a cover coat length.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You control how much you cut off with the comb. I have alpaca combs which leave more on than sheep combs. Cutter is what cuts the fiber.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

Are the combs like the attachments for a human hair trimmer?

Why are there so many cutters for sale? I think the ones I recently saw said 10 and 25.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. They aren't. Look at the link I posted so you can get a better idea.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

I looked at that and can't figure out what is the comb. Is the part I see fot sale at TSC that looks like blades the comb?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The comb is on the bottom and the cutter is on top. You take them off. You have to put them on properly when you put them on the shears. They are 2 separate pieces. Really hard to describe online.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Those single "blade" attachment shears like you use to cut people's hair will just get caught and you will run into a lot of trouble. Basically you need the professional shears that sheep shearers use.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

OK. They makes sense.


----------



## TreasureKFarm (Jun 8, 2017)

I bought a pair of large dog clippers at Walmart and they work great for horses, dog, goat and cattle!


----------

